# downloads stop in the middle!!!



## shsnk

When i download a larger file, about 90Mb(or anything greater than 30Mb), the download stops at around 25-30Mb. This happens EVERYTIME when i download normally i.e., without using download accelerators or torrents.
This even happens with download accelerators but very rarely(Not a problem as i can resume download).
I've tested with different browsers(IE,Mozilla,OPERA). But the same happens.
Speed of my net connection is 128Kbps.
RAM: 192Mb
551MHz Pentium Processor.

Any help will be greatly appreciated..Tx in advance


----------



## kof2000

same source? try different website?

stage6.divx.com is a nice place to test it out whether it is your computer connection or the server.


----------



## shsnk

I've tried for different sources,different websites...but the same thing happens!!!


----------



## shsnk

deleting temporary internet files or cache is workin!!!


----------

